# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی سال کنکور

## milad81

سلام خدمت دوستان 
من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و رتبه زیاد خوبی نیاوردم یکی از دلایلش درصد زیستم بود که خیلی پایین بود به خاطر همین درصد زیست چون من خیلی سال کنکورم زیست میخوندم ولی نتیجه خوبی هیچ وقت ازش نتونستم بگیرم به نظرتون منطقی هست که رشته ام رو عوض کنم و ریاضی بخونم؟
باید بگم که ریاضی من خیلی بهتره نسبت به زیستم

----------

